# CF-18 probes



## RedFive (31 Mar 2011)

I've noticed in all of the Combat Camera pictures that the CF-18s all have their refuelling probes extended on the ground. Is there a specific reason for this? It would seem to me that they would want to keep them closed to protect them. Anybody know why they're open?


----------



## Jammer (31 Mar 2011)

A checks.


----------



## Griffon (31 Mar 2011)

For those who don't know, an "A" Check is an after flight check.  The probe is not actually a part of that check, it is only left out for a "conditional inspection" after the aircraft has refuelled in flight.  Otherwise, the probe is usually left stowed to prevent FOD and whatnot.


----------



## RedFive (31 Mar 2011)

Thank you very much, gentlemen.


----------



## Strike (31 Mar 2011)

Griffon said:
			
		

> For those who don't know, an "A" Check is an after flight check *for the Hornet*



Not all aircraft follow the same number scheme for their check.


----------



## Journeyman (31 Mar 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> Not all aircraft follow the same number scheme for their check.


??  I'd always known them as "B" (before flight) and "A" (after flight) checks. Who calls them something else?


----------



## Strike (31 Mar 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ??  I'd always known them as "B" (before flight) and "A" (after flight) checks. Who calls them something else?



What's a "C" check then?


----------



## Journeyman (31 Mar 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> What's a "C" check then?


See that thing at the end of my collection of words? That's called a "question mark." The appropriate response is _not_ another question.  

Again, I'd only heard of A and B checks.


----------



## bison33 (31 Mar 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> What's a "C" check then?




Something civies do ;D

As for the A, B, AB check thing, those checks do not exist on the Griffon. We, meaning us FE's do a pre-flight and as for a post flight, we just check the levels, gas up and then go drink a good scotch and/or beer :blotto:


----------



## Strike (31 Mar 2011)

Trunk Monkey said:
			
		

> Something civies do ;D
> 
> As for the A, B, AB check thing, those checks do not exist on the Griffon. We, meaning us FE's do a pre-flight and as for a post flight, we just check the levels, gas up and then go drink a good scotch and/or beer :blotto:



Thanks TM.  Been awhile since I've flown and I knew the 146 used the civilian format but I wanted to try and search for some references before giving more info.  Now I can move on to more important things.   ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Mar 2011)

When I worked on Voodoos   We had the B check - *B*efore flight, A check - *A*fter flight and an AB- turnarounds (IIRC)


----------



## Strike (31 Mar 2011)

The only reason I can think of that the Griffon community (almost said "we" there  ;D) doesn't follow the A, B, AB check routine is because of the civilian regulations inherent in the maintenance requirement s put upon the fleet by Bell.


----------



## Journeyman (31 Mar 2011)

Ah. Another "C" word came to mind, but I knew that couldn't be right.


----------



## bison33 (31 Mar 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> The only reason I can think of that the Griffon community (almost said "we" there  ;D) doesn't follow the A, B, AB check routine is because of the civilian regulations inherent in the maintenance requirement s put upon the fleet by Bell.



As Ed McMahon used to say: "You are correct, sir." 

Of all the airframes I've worked on (need two hands to count), this one is the only one that doesn't have the traditional servicing level inspections, which depending on the airframe, were: A, B, AB checks, DI's(Daily inspection) and PI's(Primary inspection). I think the DI and PI have pretty much vanished.


----------



## Strike (31 Mar 2011)

Trunk Monkey said:
			
		

> As Ed McMahon used to say: "You are correct, sir."



I'm not a "sir" but you were quoting someone so that's okay.


----------



## Griffon (31 Mar 2011)

The servicing level inspections currently carried out on the CF-18 are as follows:


B Check - Before flight, as the name implies this is the check carried out prior to flight
Pre-flight - carried out by the pilot just prior to strap-in.
A Check - carried out after flight
AB Check - quick turn-around check that verifies critical areas prior to the next sortie
DI - Daily Inspection, valid for 24 hrs.

There are also hot turns, where they can refuel the aircraft and swap pilots without shutting the aircraft down.  This negates requirement to carry out any of the above checks between flights, but the ground crew still carries out a cursory walk-around of the aircraft for any glaring signs of issues with the aircraft.

And the most fun of all - the operational turn-around.  On this one the ground crew fuel the aircraft and replenish armament stores simultaneously.  Obviously, as the name implies, this is really only done during operations due to the increased risks involved with the concurrent activities taking place.

We don't do a PI though, I'm really not even sure what that entails...guess I need to work on another fleet to find out!


----------

